# Bloqueador de señales de telefonia celular



## ajcg_29 (Mar 22, 2009)

el diagrama y como funciona un bloqueador de celulares (jammer) espero su ayuda
porfavor respondan 
el anulador de señales encontre este diagrama nose si funciona
espero su opiniones


----------



## yao (May 12, 2009)

este circuito trabaja con un prosesador y jenerador de rf de motorola lo puedes encontrar en selulares antiguos de la motorola pero su alcanse no es tan poderoso.


----------



## Tomasito (May 12, 2009)

Básicamente es un generador de ruido con un amplificador de RF si entendí bien.

Pero si no lo entendés, no te recomiendo para nada que te pongas a hacerlo. Además el PCB es bastante crítico en ese tipo de proyectos de alta frecuencia.

Y por ultimo dice "Hasn't Been built", lo que significa que nadie lo construyó, solo es un circuito que alguien diseñó pero nadie probó, asique lo más probable es que no te funcione bien a la primera.


----------



## ajcg_29 (May 16, 2009)

entonces no es confiable ese diseño 
 como puede conseguir un diseño factible para este proyecto


----------



## electrodan (May 16, 2009)

Me parece que la única solución es que "hagas confiable" ese circuito. Es decir, construyelo y hazlo funcionar.


----------

